# Einen Hobby Game - / Grafik Designer zu finden (Screenshot vom Spiel)



## maracash (20. Mrz 2011)

Hallo, ich wollte mal hier mein Spielchen präsentieren. (nur ein Screenshot)  

https://picasaweb.google.com/maracash/SucheGameDesigner?feat=directlink 

Hat schon jemand versucht, einen Game Designer zu finden, der zum Anfang nur aus Spass sich ausprobieren wollte?  Ich habe mich nur mit der SW beschäftigt und habe ganz wenig Grafik vorbereitet. Ich wollte für den Design


----------



## Java-Freak 3000 (20. Mrz 2011)

Cool wie hassté das denn gemacht????:L


----------



## maracash (20. Mrz 2011)

was denn?


----------



## Java-Freak 3000 (20. Mrz 2011)

Na dass Bild(oder hasst du es Heruntergeladen?):shock:


----------



## maracash (20. Mrz 2011)

ich verstehen nicht ganz, was du meinst.

das bild vom spiel habe ich hochgeladen auf meine homepage. und den link habe ich einfach hier eingegeben.


----------



## Java-Freak 3000 (20. Mrz 2011)

Ach sooooooooo...Na dann


----------



## Java-Freak 3000 (20. Mrz 2011)

Weißt du wie man eigene Foren baut????:L


----------



## maracash (20. Mrz 2011)

eigentlich schon.

geh in einem forum ganz nach unten auf der seite, und guck, wer das forum gepowered hat.
hier z.b. vBulletin. 


Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.8.6 (Deutsch)
Copyright ©2000 - 2011, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
<br />Search Engine Friendly URLs by <a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.crawlability.com/vbseo/">vBSEO</a> 3.3.2
Search Engine Friendly URLs by vBSEO 3.3.2
Thanks for Smilies by smilies.4-user.de 

auf der entsprechende seite findest du doku dazu. 

aber stell bitte hier keine fragen, die nicht dem titel entsprechen.


----------

